# Waterfall, Nature, and Cascade Pictures



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi everyone! I may not post a lot here, but I am always lurking. So, I figured we're all a fairly "nature-y" bunch and thought some of you may appreciate some nature photos I took.

We went hiking yesterday. Our main objective was Arethusa Falls; we'd been before but that was years ago. It's got a 176 foot vertical drop, making it the highest single fall in New Hampshire, and possibly bordering states. On the way up, we took an alternate trail to allow us to see Colliseum Falls and Bemis Brook. It was more difficult than anticipated, but so worth it. In places, though, it was so steep I was having second thoughts about continuing up it - but we made it! There's a picture in there somewhere showing a spot you had to "root climb" to get up an incline.

After that long day, we went and stopped at Diana's Bath on the way home. The "hike" in was only .6 miles of relatively flat, graded trail - a nice change. But the views and scenery were so great.

So, here are the pictures. I've just linked you to the album for ease:
http://community.webshots.com/album/551122585iHmLMS

Though I am partial, I suggest looking at each photo (there's 22 or 23) - they're all just so pretty!!

We're going to do a Watefall Tour this summer...which basically just means on hubby's day off we're going in search of falls. We've got some planned tentatively, will post pics when we get them 

Enjoy


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice pictures. I especially like "small fall" and "colliseum again" Very nice compositions just beautiful.

I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great photos! It sort of reminds me of the Boundary waters canoe area here in Minnesota.
I love going to those out of the way places to find those hidden treasures.


----------



## carbondreams (Jun 4, 2006)

hey, Im in Newmarket, NH. where is that waterfall, I would love to take a trip to see it!


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome.
Lucky girl!
It reminds me of a park I visited years ago in Upstate New York, near a tiny town called Marathon..I wish I could remember the name of it-maybe you guys could find it if you're looking in that area. It would be worth a trip, though.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

SkinniMini, I'll note that down in case we're ever in that area!

Carbon - Hey, you're the next town over from me! Arethusa is off of Rt. 302; it's five miles south of the Mt. Washington Hotel in Crawford Notch. There is one of those brown and white signs, it's pretty noticeable. It's on the left. It's a good way to spend an off day. 

I highly recommend the Bemis Brook offshoot. It's clearly marked near the beginning of Arethusa trail. It adds some time (but only .1 miles in length) but my favorite part of the whole hike is probably the bemis brook. I'd suggest you go up it, rather than down it (and take Arethusa trail down) because it would be dangerous for your ankles to go down the steep roots. Wait until after some rains and you'll get the best falls/brook because it really slows down. The arethusa trail is very well maintained. Pack a lunch and enjoy it under Arethusa.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I always love looking at scenery or nature photos and backgrounds. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pictures... My favorite was "the only way up"


----------

